# Chinese Owl clicking beak sound



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

My little Chinese Owl pigeon shacked up with one of the grays and they had two eggs that hatched about 2 weeks ago. Now one of the babies not only puffs his chest out when threatened but he will also click his beak and makes a sound just like a Barn Owl, interesting! I never knew about that B4.

NAB


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Yep.......ain't it cute? That's their defense against that BIG person they see coming at them...........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AWWWWW, they are adorable, Nab!

When the little one finds out what a nice guy you are, I'm sure he will stop "clicking!" 'Course there is always Wing Fu and Beak Strikes...

You may have a little warrior on your hands who would make a fine addition to our Super Power Pigeon (SPP) group!

Looking forward to "developing" pictures!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling babies, Nab! Congratulations!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Adorable, is right....and you may have a baby boy there.


----------

